# Who is 41 and pregnant?



## Shockedat41

Is there anyone pregnant at 41? Would love to chat to people who are the same age...I'm due April 2013:kiss:


----------



## Blue_star

Lol i'm 22 but my mom had my little brother at 40 he is quite healthy and energetic.


----------



## oorweeistyin

Yep me!! :flower:



I'm 42 in Feb and due on 26th Jan, is this your first? I have a DS who will be 13 in Dec but it's like starting over. I have forgotten everything, I'm experiencing things I didn't before....or maybe I did and have forgotten lol.

How are you feeling?

:dust:


----------



## WhoopC

Hi Shockedat41, I'm 40, will be 41 in Oct and am currently 15 wks pregnant. It was completely unplanned. I have two older children (17 and 19) and OH was not even supposed to be able to have any more kids! I'm due Feb 11, 2013. I am shocked as well, didn't want any more kids as I had raised mine from birth as a single parent. I know how hard that can be, but my mommy instincts kicked in after I seen the first ultrasound (had a bout wth severe bleeding which prompted an ER visit and an ultrasound). Now I am just looking at all the positives, such as I'm way more patient now then I was first go round, I make a lot more money now so am more financially able to take care of a baby, and have a career which allows for maternity leave, good health care, etc... Ultimately, I'm praying I don't end up a single parent again, but if that is what happens then I will just have to deal with it. THat truely is my biggest fear. I believe everything will be fine because my OH is over-joyed with this, he loves children and had raised one on his own as well (now 21 y/o daughter).


----------



## jeh7971

Hi and Congratulations. I'm 40, will be 41 in September. My 5th child due 31/1/13. xx


----------



## Celestine

I'm 41 and a ftm. My little baby boy is expected to arrive January 3rd. Having a baby at this age feels great. I am more financially and emotionally ready for him. The days cannot pass soon enough.


----------



## Livsmom

I am 40 and having my 4th. I am due on January 15th and it is a definitely a girl(amnio confirmed).


----------



## SharonF

Hi ladies

I'm 41! But really don't feel grown up at all! I have a little girl who is 20 months and I'm due in March! This feels like the right age to have babies as I've done lots of travelling, partying, working etc and I love being a mummy so much! 

I hope you are all feeling well?


----------



## WhoopC

Hi everyone, just wanted to report that lately I've been feeling much better as opposed to the first trimester (ugggh). Today I have an appointment and my OB doctor is going to try to see if she can tell if it's a boy or girl...please be a boy please be a boy please be a boy (lol). Hope everyone is hanging in there :)


----------



## Celestine

SharonF said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm 41! But really don't feel grown up at all! I have a little girl who is 20 months and I'm due in March! This feels like the right age to have babies as I've done lots of travelling, partying, working etc and I love being a mummy so much!
> 
> I hope you are all feeling well?

I agree that it feels like the right age! I have also done plenty of traveling etc.. and am excited to now begin this new phase. Even though I am 41 and having my 1st I do hope to have one more!
I don't know about having another baby back to back and if that is advisable..but I don't know how much time I have left. I already know this is my miracle baby. :flower:


----------



## OrganicBaby

Nice to meet others over age 40 like me!

I'm 40 and this is our first pregnancy. We're at 13 weeks now and excited, but I'm completely exhausted and taking a long nap every day. 
We've been married 19 yrs and always tried to get pregnant, but didn't want to use fertility drugs so we adopted 2 beautiful girls along the way. We were totally happy with having only two kids (they're ages 7 and 9 now), but this is an unexpected surprise! So far all the tests are coming out great, and I've been feeling awful with morning sickness and fatigue, but hoping things improve soon. I've heard some people have the sickness up to 18 weeks or so, but hoping I only have a week or two to go, since I miss enjoying my food. Nothing sounds good to me to eat, and I have to force myself to eat (sometimes resulting in throwing up at the first bite). Luckily I weigh the same as before though, still 123 lbs. My thyroid pills had to be increased to 112 mcg (from 88) but the latest test came back okay on the new dosage. I've been taking thyroid medication for 15 yrs and originally the problem wasn't discovered until my TSH reached 180 (near coma they said), so at least I'm not as tired or sick now as I was then (I have to remember that!)


----------



## LumpkinsMum

Hi I'm 42 and my 1st is due 12 days after my 43rd birthday! I'm now 24 weeks pregnant. 
My first trimester was awful to say the least - lots of sickness, exhaustion and aches/pains but its understandable being my 1st time. I've been trying for 12 years so will be delighted when my miracle bundle arrives during Christmas week! 
My second trimester hasnt been as bad as my first, well I havent felt sick but the aches are still there. My hands are numb now in the mornings and my feet are swollen most of the day, oh and the frequent visits to the loo in the night still happen. But on the whole I'm just hoping the rest of the pregnacy stays like this.


----------



## choccielover

LumpkinsMum said:


> Hi I'm 42 and my 1st is due 12 days after my 43rd birthday! I'm now 24 weeks pregnant.
> My first trimester was awful to say the least - lots of sickness, exhaustion and aches/pains but its understandable being my 1st time. I've been trying for 12 years so will be delighted when my miracle bundle arrives during Christmas week!
> My second trimester hasnt been as bad as my first, well I havent felt sick but the aches are still there. My hands are numb now in the mornings and my feet are swollen most of the day, oh and the frequent visits to the loo in the night still happen. But on the whole I'm just hoping the rest of the pregnacy stays like this.

Hi Lumpkinsmum
You're going to be a brilliant mum. I can feel it in my waters :hug: xxxx


----------



## cherrym

Hi! Shockedat41,
In my opinion, age is not the obstacle of pregnancy.
I'm pregnant at my 30. BTW, I have an ebook which is professional on these issues and useful for me.:hugs:


----------



## Halle71

Hello everyone. 
I'm 41 and pregnant with number 2 (my dd turned 3 in June), a little boy who is due at the end of November.
I'm getting very tired now but that's a combination of full time work, commuting in London, a toddler and expanding bump so not really surprising. 
Good luck to all the over 40 bumps :happydance:


----------



## TJ.Schellman

I am 41 and due April 2013. We had trouble conceiving and when we finally were able to get pregnant, we miscarried twice. 0 children but 3rd pregnancy.


----------



## charlie15

This is such a positive thread to read :) I'm 39 and due any time now. I will be turning 40 in November, so one of the last thing I will be doing in my 30's is giving birth :)! This is my first and as an only child myself...which was fine as a child but a lot harder now with older parents with health problems i am very keen to have number 2!! so once my body has recovered, maybe within 9 to 12 months all being well, we'll be TTC for number 2 as a 40 something!


----------



## Seria

Celestine said:


> SharonF said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm 41! But really don't feel grown up at all! I have a little girl who is 20 months and I'm due in March! This feels like the right age to have babies as I've done lots of travelling, partying, working etc and I love being a mummy so much!
> 
> I hope you are all feeling well?
> 
> I agree that it feels like the right age! I have also done plenty of traveling etc.. and am excited to now begin this new phase. Even though I am 41 and having my 1st I do hope to have one more!
> I don't know about having another baby back to back and if that is advisable..but I don't know how much time I have left. I already know this is my miracle baby. :flower:Click to expand...

Hi I had mine few moNths before 41 and now newly pregnant with 4th turning 42 next month I had 1st two when I was 21 and tbh have def enjoyed this one a lot more I am more relaxed and more in the moment


----------

